# ispell for emacs?



## cgp314 (Feb 3, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I like to use emacs as my primary writing tool, and I just got a mac recently, so I thought I'd give it a try.

Emacs is on there and I can open in terminal mode (the way I prefer to have it) but when I try to spell check a document, I get a message telling me that ispell is not available.

Anyone know how to fix this?

Thanks in advance for your time.

-Colin


----------



## cfleck (Feb 4, 2004)

my guess is that you have to install it.  me thinks ispell is its own package.  try fink maybe?


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 22, 2004)

Yeah ispell is available from fink. If you already have fink installed, open a terminal and type *sudo fink install ispell*. If you don't have fink, get it here http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/12077


----------



## cgp314 (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks for trying to help.

I entered that command and I got this as errors at the bottom:

(export TMPDIR=/tmp; make config.sh; cp config.sh config.sh.BUILD; sed 's|/sw|/sw/src/root-ispell-3.2.06-3/sw|g' < config.sh.BUILD > config.sh.INSTALL; make)
sh: line 1: make: command not found
cp: config.sh: No such file or directory
sh: line 1: config.sh.BUILD: No such file or directory
sh: line 1: make: command not found
### execution of (export failed, exit code 127
Failed: compiling ispell-3.2.06-3 failed

Any ideas?


----------



## cgp314 (Feb 25, 2004)

cgp314 said:
			
		

> Thanks for trying to help.
> 
> I entered that command and I got this as errors at the bottom:
> 
> ...



Never mind.  I fixed that and got ispell installed, but now when I use emacs, it loads ispell, but never makes any suggestions for the misspelled works.  Is there a dictionary I have to install as well?


----------

